# Single pole vs. double pole thermostat



## dforeid (Jan 14, 2007)

Folks,

Doing a remodel for a customer and ran into a new situation. Some background, the whole house has the Cadet heaters in each room. In all but one of the rooms, there is a single pole thermostat ( it doesn't turn all the way off, they just have a very low setting). My question concerns the what used to be the attached garage. When the house was built there were two cadet heaters wired together to a double pole thermostat in the attached garage. After an earlier remodel turning this garage into living space, one of the heaters was disconnected (at the heater) so what was left was one heater, in a bedroom, that is attached to a double pole thermostat.... which appears to have failed because as soon as the double pole thermostat is turned on, the heater runs and does not shut off.

They want me to make this heater work like the heaters in the rest of the house - that being, they want a single pole thermostat on this cadet heater. It is the only heater on that circuit.

So, my questions are:

1). Are the heaters connected to a single pole vs. double pole different types of heaters, or should I just be able to install a single pole thermostat on this heater?

2). While I'm doing this work, they would like to the change all their "manual" type thermostats to an electronic version - without breaking the bank. I've looked at the big box stores and they appear to be around $50 or so a piece for a low end unit. Are there any recommendations you professionsal sparkies could guide be towards or away from?

Thanks in advance....


----------



## AtlanticWBConst (Mar 29, 2006)

Do what all Legit Residential Remodeling Contractors do: 

Hire a Licensed Electrician or HVAC company to handle that portion of the project.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst (Mar 29, 2006)

Thanks for posting on ContractorTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

ContractorTalk.com is designed for professional contractor's to discuss issues and topics related to the construction and remodeling industries. Many of our professional contractors are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.DIYChatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.
__________________
Nathan


----------

